# New VGT7000



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone else seen one of these yet? It is a Craftsman ZTR with a 50in deck. Looks decent, albeit with a high price tag ($3,899). I wonder how it compares to the other manufacturers machines and who is making it for them.

Seems like the next logical step. I am thinking about a ZTR, but I am not sure If I want too yet.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

That ZTR is made By Simplcity for Craftsman.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Price is in line for a consumer ZTR. It will be interesting to see how it compares to the Dixon and Toro consumer line ZTR's.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you want a great ZTR; go with a Kubota ZD21 or ZD28 or a Deere 757 or 777.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

You can add Scag, Exmark, Toro and Hustler to the Commercial list. It is a highly competitive, albeit expensive segment for commercial ZTR's.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I find it interesting in that the ZTR's are growing more quickly in our area than standard tractors. I have 6 neighbors move into new house in the past 8 months. 4 out of the 6 have ZTR mowers! I'm starting to get an inferiority complex!!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Check out Bad Boy or Dixie Chopper just for fun. Bad Boy has some neat ideas to allow access to the pumps and filters. Can you imagine mowing at 15 mph? What a rush, I think both will mow 100% at that speed, as long as the grass is not too long. Fasten your seatbelts ladies and gentlemen, Leo will be mowing grass!!!!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I find it interesting in that the ZTR's are growing more quickly in our area than standard tractors. I have 6 neighbors move into new house in the past 8 months. 4 out of the 6 have ZTR mowers! I'm starting to get an inferiority complex!! *


Once you have cut grass with a good quality ZTR or Front Mower ZTR; you won't want to cut with anything else. They are so much more maneuverable and can cut circles around any GT/LT. They substantially cut down on the amount of trimming afterwards too. They just are not cheap.


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I find it interesting in that the ZTR's are growing more quickly in our area than standard tractors. I have 6 neighbors move into new house in the past 8 months. 4 out of the 6 have ZTR mowers! I'm starting to get an inferiority complex!! *


I saw a neighbor on his Gravely ZTR mowing his 1/3 acre flat lot the other day. Go figure.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I know it is not a craftsman but it would put you at the top of the heap when it comes to tractor envy in your neighborhood!

The 797 has a 72" deck and a 29 hp Kawasaki motor and will mow at 10mph!
<img scr=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=32058>

Thanks Jody I think I figured it out.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here you go.
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=32058>


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *
> The 797 has a 72" deck and a 29 hp Kawasaki motor and will mow at 10mph!
> 
> *


I'd need coil springs and shocks to go that fast. Might be able to catch some air in a few places.:lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I find it interesting in that the ZTR's are growing more quickly in our area than standard tractors. I have 6 neighbors move into new house in the past 8 months. 4 out of the 6 have ZTR mowers! I'm starting to get an inferiority complex!! *



I know I would get one in a second if I could swing the green. I have about 3 acres of grass to cut, and would be nice. My dealer had a Ferris on the lot that had a Perkins dieasle in it. THAT was a nice ride.


----------

